# CC mechatronics problem



## t12monkeys (Jun 13, 2010)

Has any one with a CC experience heaving jerking or bucking during stop and go traffic. ? or a delay in power when stepping on gas pedal? i took to dealer and after a long test drive to duplicate they found it to be the mechatronics... have waited 4 weeks for replacement.. found out this is very common for DSG tranny but haven't read anything for CC.. im getting it fixed but not confident it will fix the probelm since i read so many complaints bout this system.. 

anyone with a good experience after replacement of mechatronics?


----------



## Arcca (Dec 25, 2009)

According to forums here in Finland, the replacement of mechatronics has very often solved the problems with DSG. So I think you can be pretty confident it's going to be right fix. 
(Of course the cars have been some other VW related cars like Golfs, Jettas, Skodas (not CC, because CC is rare here), but anyway, having same or respective 6 or 7 gear DSGs.)


----------



## AsianDude (Sep 17, 2007)

where is this mechatronics module located in the car?


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

On front of the transmission on drivers side.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

AsianDude said:


> where is this mechatronics module located in the car?


That is what the Mechatronics module looks like once removed








+

Unit on the lower right hand side


----------



## MarkTong (Sep 19, 2010)

*cc with mechatronics problems*

My 2010 cc had to be towed to garage because it won't move. After checked with dealer, the mechatronics unit had to be replaced. Had id done and drove back home today. Quite dissapointed with this new vihicle and don't know if it has been fixed completely.


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks like a fancy version of an old school automatic valve body.


----------



## kitae (Jan 11, 2010)

My car has a jerking feel at about 2500 rpm.....could this be related to mechatronics?


----------



## RDME30 (Jan 25, 2005)

My cars at the dealer right now for this and a noise coming from my trunk. I originally went in for the noise in the trunk, but after them giving me a 2.0t passat w/dsg for a rental I knew mine had a problem, and it has jerked in stop and go sometimes. 

Spoke to my buddy who is a tech and is for sure the mechatronic He also mentioned to have my dsg setting reset. This can be dine via vag com and these are the instructions he gave me, he said it should help with the acceleration problem.... 
" I think you should try having your DSG basic settings set again. Using VAG COM go into DSG computer, select basic settings, hold down your brake pedal with car running and in Park, select basic setting #61 and let it do its thing for about 4 minutes, then select #60 and let it do its thing for about 1.5 min. Then drive it for 25"


----------



## vanosss (Jan 23, 2009)

My brother had his mechatronic replaced. Had the same problems you are describing


----------



## juvefan20 (Mar 24, 2001)

I had mine replaced not too long ago, search my name and you will find some threads.


----------



## webtoker (Sep 16, 2010)

I just got my 2011 CC, only has a couple hundred miles on it. I noticed between 0 - 20, unless you really press on the gas it seems like its in a gear too high. Kinda like if you were to start in 2nd instead of first. I assumed this had something to do with the turbo but maybe it is related to the mechatronics?


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

hey man, mine was bucking lately and i knew about the mechatronics issue....so, just went in for the 10k service and they checked and said that the mechatronics module needed to be replaced...they ordered one and i went in last week and had it swapped out...shifts very nicely now - no more bucking between gear changes, nice and smooth! 

fyi...this is a manual transmission which is automated (the technology has been used on many cars like ford, mb, etc...) ...it may feel like a manual because it is a manual! they told me the issue was with the new vendor/programming that wasn't compatible with the older module?!?! 

this is a warranty item and they will replace it for free if you take it in. be sure they have it in stock or order it for you....it takes a good 6 hours to complete!!!! they have to cool down the transmission to a certain temperature to be able to fill it up with tranny fluid, etc. 

good luck!


----------



## vwaugust2010 (Aug 27, 2010)

yes, I've noticed the same thing on my 2010 cc, which is less than a month old. it's gotten to the point that I really hate stop and go traffic; I feel like I'm driving a 20 year old car! It bucks and shakes like it's about to stall. I'm finding myself reluctant about having passengers in the car because of sheer embarrassment. How serious does the problem need to be in order for the dealership to replace the unit? It happens mainly in stop and go traffic.


----------



## kitae (Jan 11, 2010)

What if you're chipped? Will they be blaming on the chip?


----------



## Chase45 (Jul 16, 2010)

dont ask dont tell 

Since it seems to be a common problem that they know about it shouldnt be a problem


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

hey, i have a custom modified intake and that was no issue at my dealer - i specially did not want to be flagged on the vw database for the mod....he did ask if it was chipped...it is not....but, if you are chipped, you can switch to dealer/service/stock mode and take it in, they are not going to take it apart looking for the chip if they can't tell it is there....they don't care as long as it functions like stock factory for their purposes....good luck!


----------



## earnhardtfan77 (Jan 27, 2009)

i get that jerking also at very slow speeds...if i let off the gas and let it coast it will just kinda stop and go on its own


----------



## vwaugust2010 (Aug 27, 2010)

has anyone who's taken their cc in with these symptoms been denied a replacement megatronic?


----------



## BMWERKEN135 (Jan 6, 2010)

vwaugust2010 said:


> has anyone who's taken their cc in with these symptoms been denied a replacement megatronic?


 I had them look at it with my 90 Day service and they said nothing was wrong. The problem has continued to get worse. I notice that it gets real bad after the car is warmed up, I will let off the break and the transmission will lurch and engage, then shutter, then lurch/engage...up to 3 times. It is near impossible to take off without a lurch and I find the car seems like it is going to stall as it comes to a stop. 

My hope is that they will replace the mechatronics unit when I bring it back in this week, it sounds like this is the issue but they said they need to diagnose first


----------

